# Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise



## Reppi (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute; 
ich suche dringend dieses Rezept; kann es nicht mehr finden:c
Hat von Euch jemand einen Plan ?
Gruß Uwe


----------



## JerkerHH (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Moin Moin Reppi alter Haudegen...  

hier : http://www.kuechengoetter.de/rezept...filet-mit-Birnen-Bohnen-und-Speck-177176.html

Gruss
Christian


----------



## Reppi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Moin !
Das ist es nicht nicht, Christian...
Weis nur noch das Filet in Auflaufform ( erst anbraten?) und dann Speckwürfel mit rein; dann ne halbe Birne auf das Filet und darüber Sauce B. und dann in den den Ofen......
Also Grundzüge habe ich noch..


----------



## JerkerHH (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Hoert sich lecker lecker an....


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Klingt wirklich lecker, aber bist du sicher, das die Sauce Bearnaise mit in den Ofen kommt und nicht erst über dem fertig gegarten Fisch angerichtet wird?
Ansonsten würde ich noch paar Schalotten in Butter anschwenken, mit in die Auflaufform und mit etwas Weisswein angießen.(Brauchst du ja eh alles für die Sauce)
Vorher anbraten ist eigentlich unnötig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Vorschlag:

Sauce Bearnaise:
Eine Reduktion herstellen aus (Reduktion heisst: etwas einkochen lassen):
Weißwein, Essig, Lorbeerblatt, Senfkörner feingewürfelte Zwiebeln, Nelke
Nach dem einkochen duch ein Sieb passieren.

Ein halbes Pfund Butter klären (auf dem Herd schmelzen lassen und das auftreibende Eiweiss abschöpfen...)

3 Eigelb mit 4 - 6 Esslöffeln des reduzierten Fonds in eine runde Metallschüssel geben und auf dem Wasserbad (Topf mit kochendem Wasser auf dem Herd, in das die Metalschüssel gerade reinpasst) bis zur Bindung schlagen.

Dann in einem seeeehr dünnen "Strahl" die geklärte Butter mit einem Schneebesen unterschlagen, so dass eine Bindung entsteht.

Abschmecken mit Salz und Pfeffer, ca. 2 - 3 Esslöffel gehackten, frischen Estragon dazu, beiseite, aber nicht kalt stellen.

Ganz dünne Scheiben von geräuchertem Bauchspeck besorgen (Tipp: Aldi hat  sowas als "Bacon" soweit ich weiss, ansonsten natürlich vom Metzger des Vetrauens dünnst aufschneiden lassen).

Birnen schälen (sollten gut reife sein) und in feine Scheiben schneiden.

Die Zanderfilets salzen, mehlieren und in einer knallheissen Pfane mit Öl (normales Pflanzenöl) schnell goldbraun anbraten (nur *AN*braten, nicht fertig garen!!)

In eine Auflaufform die Zanderfilets einlegen, mit den dünnen Birnenstreifen belegen, drauf die Sauce Bearnaise geben und auf diese dann die dünnen geräucheten Bauchspeckstreifen (nicht zu viele, nur immer eine Scheibe, immer Zwischenraum lassen zur nächsten Scheibe von ca. der Breite einer Scheibe, soll ja nicht nur nach Speck schmecken..)...

Das alles im vorgeheizten Ofen mit Oberhitze oder - sofern  vorhanden - mit der Grillfunktion überbacken, bis die Bearnaise anfängt zu bräunen und der Speck anfängt knusprig zu werden..

Da jeder Ofen anders funktioniert, muss man die Zeit dazu leider "experimentell" rausfinden..


----------



## Reppi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Thomas, du spinnst wohl 
Da kauf ich fertige Bernaise...#6


----------



## JerkerHH (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Oh nee Reppi.... 

Wie Thomas es geschrieben hat....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Grins - Amateure......

Tipp dazu:
Fertige Bearnaise kaufen, trozdem Reduktion machen und damit und mit Estragon die fertige abschmecken und noch ein Eigelb dazu geben, dann schmeckts besser und überbackt besser...

Faule Hunde, Amateure ;-))))


----------



## JerkerHH (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Reppi weil er nicht kochen will der fauler sack... .


----------



## Ines (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Mir läuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen!

Kann man das auch mit Dorsch machen? (Davon habe ich zur Zeit genug in der Kühlung, zum Zandern war ich erst einmal los)


----------



## rob (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

super thomas, das ist einmal ein gutes rezept.mir läuft der sabber auf die tasten.
ich könnte mir das auch gut mit banane vorstellen!

lg rob


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

@ Ines,klar geht mit jedem Fisch..

@ Rob, ja grundsätzlich. Abe r mit Banane würd ich eher in Curryrichtung tendieren..


----------



## Franky (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Tom - klingt lecker! Hast ja nicht viel verlernt...  *uuuuuuuuuuuundwech* :q

@ Reppi: mach wie Tom sacht, nix Tüte oder Tetrapack.... #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

;-))))))


----------



## Reppi (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*



> mach wie Tom sacht, nix Tüte oder Tetrapack



Angeber-Pack 
Keine Angst, ich werde reduzieren.......auf das Nötigste.

Ich habe das Rezept (als ich es noch hatte ) zweimal mit Tetra gemacht ; hat so legger geschmeckt, dass ich jetzt zweimal verheiratet hätte sein können...|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## bacalo (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Oberlecker,

Tom, danke für dieses Rezept.


Schließe mich allerdings den Anderen bei der Zubereitung an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*



> hat so legger geschmeckt, dass ich jetzt zweimal verheiratet hätte sein können


Mit ner Frau die kochen kann???
;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
Sorry, konnt ich mir nicht verkneifen...


----------



## Reppi (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*



> Mit ner Frau die kochen kann



Keine Ahnung, soweit habe ich das dann doch nicht vertieft.

Ich werde heute abend testen ; ein Mixed aus meinen Erinnerungen und Tom´s Reduzierung-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Bin ich mal gespannt.
Gib dann mal Laut..  ;-)


----------



## Reppi (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Also ich faule Wurst habe Tetra-Pack Bernaise verwendet; geht sehr gut und hat auch wieder extrem legger geschmeckt !


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Na also, dann hat das ja gepasst ;-))


----------



## Fischkoopp (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

sbbersabber lechz


----------



## Robert (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Hmm - ich bin gerade dabei, den Speiseplan für unserer Tour nach Loppa zusammen zu stellen.
Ich denke, das kommt mit drauf.
Mal gucken - zwei Auflaufformen, damit ich die 12 Jungs abfüttern kann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Bearnaise richtig oder ausm Päckchen??
;-))))))))


----------



## Robert (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Bin ich noch am Überlegen
Bei kleinen Portionen bin ich üblicherweise auch eher der faule Sack, 
aber bei 12 Mann würde es sich lohnen, selbst Hand anzulegen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Aufs kochen bezogen hast Du recht - aber das hier ist mehr als ferkelverdächtig:


> aber bei 12 Mann würde es sich lohnen, selbst Hand anzulegen


;-))))))


----------



## Honeyball (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*



Robert schrieb:


> bei 12 Mann würde es sich lohnen, selbst Hand anzulegen



Na und das sammel ich doch gerne mal ein...:vik::vik:


----------



## Robert (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Oh Mann, da ist man 9 Jahre im AB und dann passt man eine Sekunde nicht auf...


----------



## Ossipeter (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*

Sowas kommt von sowas! Aber dass du die Auflaufformen mitnimmst ist gut!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Zander mit Birne, Speck und Sauce Bernaise*



> Oh Mann, da ist man 9 Jahre im AB und dann passt man eine Sekunde nicht auf...


Ich war die Petze ;-)))))


----------

